# M&P 15/22 cal.



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody got one. I was thinking of getting one next week to kill some time at the range (because cheap ammo). I was wondering if they were worth the time or a pain in the butt.


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had one for about a year. I love it. Fun and cheap to shoot. All the controls are exactly like a real AR-15. I would love to buy another one.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks... thats what I like to hear!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

My favorite gun in the safe. Fun, accurate, and cheap. My 3 yr old loves shooting it...with me holding him in my lap acourse.
Herr is mine. Got a Meopta 6x, hogue grip, and utg fold out grip/bipod. Also have tac laser/light combo thats not on it in pic below. Its a fun gun to have and shoot.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

How much do these run?


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I seen them for 500 in FWB.


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought mine for around $429 at Mikes.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

$429 @ Scotts in Jay.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

If you got a AR15 lower, just buy yourself a 22LR devoted upper, several brand out there, check them out:whistling:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

guy at the range had one a few weeks ago , it was a tack driver for him at 25yd, also thinking about getting my daughter one.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've read some really good things about the S&W. It's supposedly the best one out there. I've read a lot of complaints about the Colt. If I get one, it will be the S&W. Isn't there a $50 rebate going on right now or is that over ?


----------



## justaddmayo (Dec 13, 2010)

They are extremely fun to shoot. I could shoot it all day without feeling sore.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

just get th s&w mp 15 and the 22 conversion kit then you can shoot 223 rounds and 22 rounds, by just changing out the bolt. i have one and love it. can go from shooting 223 to 22 in about 30 seconds.


----------

